# MDP2P from Helional



## wannabeechemist (Jul 7, 2022)

"Based on the chemicals and equipment seized and the information derived from the
notes, an hypothesis was formed that the production had been carried out in three steps; production
of proline methyl ester 2, the reaction of helional 1 with the proline methyl ester to form an enamine
intermediate 3, and the subsequent oxidation of the enamine intermediate to MDP2P 4."

someone did this successfully?


----------



## Mclssmxxl

looks like the guys that got their stuff siezed did it


----------



## William Dampier

Good! I think I'll check with cas: 5445-77-2


----------

